# Bike Routes around Coachella



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm heading to Coachella the first week of Feb. and want to do some base training miles.
I looking for longerish routes up to 100 miles, climbing is not an issue but safety is.

So I'm looking at the map and notice Joshua Tree park and salton sea to the south. What would be the best routes for riding. I have a garmin 705 and am not worried about getting lost but I do want to make sure I ride the right routes and stay off of the roads that would be unsafe for a single cyclist (if there are such roads).

Thanks


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

I just rode the La Quinta area today http://ridewithgps.com/routes/27889 and there are some great roads in the area. I might even be tempted to do a few 25 mile laps in the area to get in the miles you're looking for. The Tour de Palm Springs is on Feb 13 and this is the route they are using this year. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/26057 It's a good route as well. If you go down the 111 on the east side of the Salton Sea it's desolate...really desolate. You can easily map out routes in the valley area to get in your miles without going down that way. I'd check out Google maps and use the street view where you can to see where you are heading. You can go from multi-million dollar homes to shacks in just a couple of blocks in some of the south eastern areas of the valley.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

I did sign up to the "Tour De Palm Springs Ride" as a finisher before I head home on the Sunday. 
I like that web site you use to share the ride routes and I will check out google earth street view. Here in Canada google street view is limited to only major cities.

Thanks for the response.


----------

